# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  prevelike dojke za dojenje-molim pomoć

## dorica

zvući smiješno ali istina je...

naime imam prevelike dojke za dojenje a imam veliku želju da svoju mrvicu od 2i pol kg dojim iskljućivo na prsima
do sad sam pokušavala ali jadnićak se bori...  :Sad:  
pa sam odustala da ga ne mućim ... izdajam se na izdajalicu i imam jako puno mlijeka
već sam i u bolnici dobila komentar da mi fali još par ruku da mi pridržava sisu jer ću ga uguštit...i oni su digli ruku da mi pomognu   :Sad:  

možda ovdije tražim podršku da i dalje budem uporna i da li je netko uspio dojiti s "velikim" dojkama

----------


## rossa

ne odustaj. ja imam isto velike grudi (I košarica - mislim da to spada u velike    :Smile:  ) i isto sam imala problema na početku, ali su mi pomagali u rodilištu i doma patronažna i evo dojim 13 mjeseci.
moja bebuška je isto bila mala (3 kg) i staviti moju bradavicu u njena usta je bila nemoguća misija
iskreno, malo sam pozaboravljala tehnije s početka, ali znam da sam na početku dojila u ležećem položaju i pod cicu stavljala zamotani mali ručnik da mi je podigne i da ne ispada bebuški iz usta.
mislim da sam kažipstom i srednjim prstom "oblikovala" bradavicu da joj upadne u usta. kako je ona  znala noću satima ležati na cici, dešavalo mi se da mi se ukoče prsti.
u svakom slučaju, ne odustaj, teško da su ti grudi baš puno veće od mojih. može se. sretno

----------


## dorica

:Kiss:  

baš si me raspoložila
Hvala ti

moje su G ( sedmica)
bila mi je i patronažna i ona ima volju da mi pomogne što je meni super 
a to je super ideja s rušnikom - probat ću i tako
jedino imam osijećaj da mu je cijela moja cica preko lica pa mu ja nekako pridrzavam da ga ne uguši ali jadnik se sav umori i onda sve završi da plaćemo i ja i on   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam imala E i F, sad su se malo smanjile pa su D, ali tada su stvarno bile prevelike, a i inace su "viseci" tip.
Bilo je tesko na pocetku, ali sam uspevala da dojim pridrzavajuci dojku s obe ruke, u lezecem polozaju, naslonjena na lakat.
Tek s 2 meseca nam je uspelo da dojimo sedeci, ali sam imala tzv. "krevetic za dojenje" koji smo sami napravili. To je u sustini onaj starinski jastuk za bebe, samo smo unutra stavili neku dascicu, onu od presovane piljevine, ali je tanka, oko 4mm.
Onda bih ga stavila na to, pa sebi u krilo, a ja bih i dalje pridrzavala dojke s obe ruke.
Veruj mi, vredi se truditi, iako znam da je tesko.
To je problem sam po sebi, iako je dosta redak i ne bi covek tek tako poverovao da velike dojke mogu da budu tako smotane za dojenje.
Od mog prvog dojenja proslo je 4 godine i 4 meseca, i sve vreme dojim!
Sretno i ne odustaj!

----------


## kahna

I moje su bile na F, G košaricama sad su neke E, dojimo već 23 mjeseca 
i to od početka uspješno.
Ja sam u početku isto nekako oblikovala bradavicu tako da bi povukla 'kožu' ali samo s jedne strane da se kao spljošti da ju lakše primi.
I bilo mi je super kaj su viseće pa sam ga fino samo stavila na koljena (dojili smo u sjedećem položaju)
cicka se objesila   :Grin:  i taman mu došla do usta bez da mu se preljevala preko lica.

I da, može se bez brige, samo ne odustaj   :Wink:

----------


## dorica

hvala vam svima
eto baš smo pokušavali sad 
nešto malo povuće ali još mu moram kombinirati boćicu poslije sise
*kli_kli* baš sam probala sad s oba dvije ruke naslonjena na lakat a malenog sam podigla i podboćila s jastućićima
ali me zanima kako izgleda ta slikica tog stolčića

----------


## rossa

> baš si me raspoložila
> Hvala ti
> 
> moje su G ( sedmica)
> bila mi je i patronažna i ona ima volju da mi pomogne što je meni super 
> a to je super ideja s rušnikom - probat ću i tako
> jedino imam osijećaj da mu je cijela moja cica preko lica pa mu ja nekako pridrzavam da ga ne uguši ali jadnik se sav umori i onda sve završi da plaćemo i ja i on


ja sam nekad imala dojam da ću je ugušiti cicom, koliko bi joj prekrila usta i nos i sve. ali ona bi i dalje tako poklopljena jela pa joj to očito nije bio problem. stiao joj je zrak od negdje. (ovo sad presmješno zvuči, a na početku mi je bilo strašno)

----------


## kli_kli

dorice, bas cu da pokusam negde da pronadjem te slike, ipak je bilo pre 4 godine.
drugog sina sam dosta lakse dojila od pocetka, pa nisam ni koristila to "pomagalo", iako sam ga bila sacuvala i izvadila kad se Isidor rodio.

----------


## kli_kli

Evo *ovde* se vidi malo.

----------


## Lutonjica

možda bubam bezveze:

položaj u kojem ti ležiš na leđima, a beba potrbuške na tebi i sisa odozgor?

mi smo često tako dojili u početku, doduše ne zbog veličine cica, nego iz drugih razloga... ali bilo je skroz uspješno

----------


## kahna

Lutonjica, bez uvrede, ali ja sad kad legnem na leđa Luka uredno leži pored mene i cica  8) 
Trebam li što dalje objasniti?

----------


## Lutonjica

i ja kad sam na leđima marge leži pored mene i cica (a samo sam C cup,  to nema prevelike veze s veličinom cica nego s rastezljivošću, a to nažalost dođe sa stažem  :Grin:  )
 ali kad je bila novorođenče je bila puno puno manja pa je ležala na meni

anyway, odmah na početku sam rekla da možda bubam bezveze

----------


## ivy

mi smo se dojili na boku, tako nam je bilo najlakše
inače, za utjehu, pored mene u bolnici je bila žena sa najvećim cicama koje sam vidjela 8) , rodila je peto dijete, sve ih je dojila dugo i ovog malog je već tako stručno prištekala da su sestre rekle da se uopće neće petljat  :Grin:

----------


## kli_kli

Uh, znam kako je nemoguce da je beba gore na stomaku s velikim sikama. 
Nekako mi se cini taj bok i nalakcen polozaj optimalno za pocetak..

----------


## grom

Ja sam na H   :Smile:  - posve razumijem frustraciju. T. je imala ispod 2 kg.
Na početku smo dojile isključivo na boku - dok se ona nije naučila "prištekati". Tako mi je bilo puno preglednije i sam pritisak sise nije bio na bebinim čeljustima pa je sisala puno lagodnije. Tek smo puno kasnije uspijele dojiti sjedeći i to isto tako sa smotanim ručnikom ispod sise a T. je bila na jastuku za dojenje. 
Položaj da je beba na meni nije nam nikako odgovarao jer su sise premekane pa bi jadna samo utonula. 
Položaj nogometne lopte bio je katastrofa jer je jadna u ustima morala držati čitavu težinu sise i to nam apsolutno nije uspjelo, mada su nam u bolnici to često predlagali kao najbolje rješenje. Patronažna mi je predložila čak da od tetre napravim "podlogu" za sisu (onako kako izgleda kad je, recimo, ruka u gipsu pa se sveže marama oko vrata i ruka stavi u nju). Izgleda komično, ali sam zbog problema sa pražnjenjem sise pa mi je bilo potrebno da bebu mogu staviti i pod drugim kutem na sisu.
Ah da, na boku je zgodno što se beba može poduprijeti nekim čvrstim jastukom iza leđa pa je jedna ruka slobodna za pridržavanje sise. To definitivno preporučam za početak.
Što se izdajalice tiče (ja sam se izdajala nekoliko mjeseci jer je T. bila nedonošče), ona povlači ravnomjerno sa svih strana dojke pa sam tako imala problema kad sam se prestala izdajati jer je beba praznila dojku na drugačiji način pa je mlijeko "zaostajalo". Moja je topla preporuka da probaš pustiti bebu da se snađe sama.
Mogu pomoći i grudnjaci za dojenje koji imaju 2 trakice kad se rastvore pa pridržavaju sisu u koliko-toliko ravnijem položaju. U Mulleru znade biti po cca 65kn i to pamučni (nema košarica tih brojeva ali ako se uzme broj, dva veći npr 95 D a nosim 85, vrlo je iskoristivo).

----------


## KayaR

Ja imam dve razlicite sise  :Rolling Eyes:  
Jednu D a jednu E...
Nisu bile tolike prethodna 2 puta,ali su"porasle" sad u dojenju moje I.
Tako da jedna ne pravi problem,zato druga....mnogo sam ljuta na nju  :Laughing:  
Jedino joj oprostim jer na nju mlekec lakse ide i Iva se udavi u izobilju svog obroka  :Grin:  
Nema sanse da dojimo a da joj ne pridrzavam siku,ni sad kada ima 11 meseci i velika je cura,ne bi mogla disati.
U pocetku su nam vise problema stvarale velike bradavice,koje su se nakon kratkog vremena naprosto smanjile na normalu.
Zavidim mamama s kompaktnim sikama,na koje se beba moze i sama pristekati,mojoj je uvek potrebna pomoc  :Mad:  
Snaci ce se beba i sama,uz malo pomoci,samo kad malo ojaca  :Love:

----------


## dorica

mi smo još uvijek na boku ali nalaktu 
zato me zaboli cijelo rame i lakat- sva sam ukočena poslije
jedino što se maleni ne najede ništa pa opet malo cucla ali oćito je da ne zna vući i već je za par min opet gladan

----------


## ivy

> mi smo još uvijek na boku ali nalaktu 
> zato me zaboli cijelo rame i lakat- sva sam ukočena poslije
> jedino što se maleni ne najede ništa pa opet malo cucla ali oćito je da ne zna vući i već je za par min opet gladan


misliš oslonjena si na lakat?
ne možeš leći?

----------


## vissnja

Evo i ja da te ohrabrim. I moje su velike, bar E ili F. I ja sam u pocetku drzala sisu sa obe ruke. N je bila mala 2700g i uspavana beba pa je jedva vukla i borila se sa sisom. Dojila sam uglavnom lezeci, a sedeci uvek na jastuku za dojenje (mislim ona je bila na jastuku) tako da mi obe ruke budu slobodne da mogu da drzim sisu. Jos uvek moram da pridrzavam sisu jer joj i sad ispada iz usta ako je ne drzim.

----------


## bebelina

> jedino što se maleni ne najede ništa pa opet malo cucla ali oćito je da ne zna vući i već je za par min opet gladan


 Imas puno mlijeka, a maleni je gladan. To se provlaci kroz par postova , pusti sise nek se preljevaju kako ih volja,uspjesno se moze dojiti s velikima i s cirici i pristici jer savrsene za dojenje ne postoje , sve su dobre.  Opusti se  i posveti vise paznje samom " pristekavanju", beba je gladna jer ne uhvati sisu kako treba pa ne moze ni povuci dovoljno mlijeka. 
http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/6_polozaj.pdf tu ces na drugoj strani naci kako ispravno prikaciti bebu. Samo polako , nadi sama koji ti je polozaj najudobniji , mjenjaj od podoja do podoja dok ne nades pravi i opusti sepa ce    sve sjesti na svoje mjesto.  :Smile:

----------


## dorica

> dorica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi smo još uvijek na boku ali nalaktu 
> zato me zaboli cijelo rame i lakat- sva sam ukočena poslije
> jedino što se maleni ne najede ništa pa opet malo cucla ali oćito je da ne zna vući i već je za par min opet gladan
> 
> 
> misliš oslonjena si na lakat?
> ne možeš leći?


da naslonjena sam bila na lakat aprobala sam i na ležećki to mi tek ne ide
to ne paše njemu , tad on urla   :Sad:  

ali *kli_kli* našla sam sličan položaj 
stavila sam ga na anatomski jastuk a ja sam sjedila i bio mi je u krilu pa ga nisam trebala držati rukama, ruke su držale cicu   :Smile:  taj položaj mu je odgovarao  :D 
sad samo moramo proraditi na tome da vuće 
*bebelina* uvalim ja njemu dobro sisu samo mi se ćini da se je navikao na bočicu  koju ne treba povlačiti


sutra mi opet dolazi patronžna sestra pa će vidjeti kako mi ide

----------


## vissnja

dorica - ja sam radila kompresije jer je N isto slabašno vukla i često zaspivala na sisi. Evo ti ovde o kompresijama: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=111&Show=669

----------


## dorica

> dorica - ja sam radila kompresije jer je N isto slabašno vukla i često zaspivala na sisi. Evo ti ovde o kompresijama: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=111&Show=669


super tekst
baš ću to probati
 :D

----------


## grom

> mi smo još uvijek na boku ali nalaktu 
> zato me zaboli cijelo rame i lakat- sva sam ukočena poslije
> jedino što se maleni ne najede ništa pa opet malo cucla ali oćito je da ne zna vući i već je za par min opet gladan



Na ovoj stranici dr Newmana su filmići - prva dva prikazuju bebe koje su dobro "prikopčane" pa možeš usporediti da li je tako kod vas. Jer iako imaš dosta mlijeka ako beba nije dobro prikopčana, neće dobiti dosta mlijeka.
Na ovom filmiću se vidi sam postupak "prikapčanja" i to na ne baš male grudi. Tu je i tekst.
Probaj malenog držati isključivo na prsima tj. ne zbunjivat ga bočicom. Kao "mito" stvarno probaj s kompresijama. Odmah na početku  podoja da uopće zaželi početi i posebno pred kraj da dobije i masnijeg mlijeka. Evo još malo o kompresijama: link
A za bok, na linku što ga je poslala bebelina ima super slika bočnog položaja. Onaj dio koji je tu zgodan jest da beba leži na krevetu a ne na ruci, što se dosta često preporuča a silno je nepraktično s velikim prsima. Da ne moraš biti na laktu probaj uzeti mali, čvrsti jastuk od spužve ili srolanu deku koju staviš samo ispod glave. Puuuno su praktičniji od mekanih jastuka koji ne daju dobar potpotanj za vrat i glavu. Još obrati pozornost da je žena sa drugim ramenom lagano nagnuta prema straga pa nema pritiska sa sisom na bebu što im zna smetati.

----------


## kahna

Niti ja u početku nisam znala dojiti ležečki, 
sva bi se pokočila, rame i ruka utrnule, ali sam kasnije skužila i stavila
si jastuk ispod ruke i naravno iza leđa,
sad se samo legnem skroz i ne kužim kako onda nisam mogla.
Istina je da je dojenje vještina koju trebaju naučiti i mama i beba   :Smile:

----------


## NatasaM...

> Još obrati pozornost da je žena sa drugim ramenom lagano nagnuta prema straga pa nema pritiska sa sisom na bebu što im zna smetati.


Iza ledja stavi jastuk, bit ce ti udobnije ako se nagnes unatrag.

Pazi da je i beba dobro poduprta, da ne klizi sa dojke.

Kod velikih dojki je najcesce problem to sto dojka klizi iz bebinih usta, jer je preteska. Zato, u kojem god polozaju dojis, treba paziti da je i beba dobro poduprta u razini dojke i da je dojka poduprta da ne klizi. Klizenje se posebno dogadja prema kraju podoja, kad se dojka malo isprazni i opusti.

Kad jednog dana budes dojila sjedeci, mozda ti pomogne srolani rucnik ili kakva krpa ispod dojke da je podupre. 
Pisi 
- sto tocno pokusavas, 
- kako ide, 
- koliko beba piski i kaki dnevno
- je li ti podoj bolan i u kojem trenutku (na pocetku, u sredini ili na kraju podoja)

----------


## dorica

noćas sam ga isključivo dojila bez da mu dajem boćicu poslije
to ga je uspavalo i umirilo 
prvo je u ponoć bilo ok - trajalo je nekih pola sata sat pa je ok spavao 2 i pol sata 
drugo dojenje je bilo oko 3 - isto bez boćice isto je dugo trajalo ali mislim danije ništa povukao jer je nakon sat vermena opet tražio i pokušavao je povući ali nije uspio. Pokušavali smo u par navrata do nekih 5 sati. zatim je spavao do 7 a onda sam ja bila preumorna za namiještavanje pa sam mu uvalila bočicu i pocuclao ju je brzo.

što se tiće kakice ima ju redoviti barem 1-2 po noći a tako je i po danu 
a što se tiće piškenja uredno me zapiša kod presvlačenja ( barem 2 x)

a podoj mi uopće nije bolan
malo u poćetku dok uhvati bradavicu ja osijetim stisak ali nije ništa bolno
dosta pazim da ju uhvati cijelu( dosta sam pročitala o tome da ju moram dobro gurnuti u nutra)

I danas mi je bila patronažna ses. pa smo ga vagali . u tj dana je dobio 250 grama  :D 
probali smo dojiti dok je ona bila ali baš je sat vremena jeo prije nego što je došla pa nije htio. ali zadnji put je rekla da je on super uhvati ali samo je cucla ne guta odnosno ne vuće.

ponekad kad mu je u ustima kao da osijetim da mi škaklja bradavicu jezikom - licka ju   :Smile:

----------


## dorica

*grom* otvorila sam linkove jedino ne mogu otvoriti filmiće - oćito ne podrzavam neki program

----------


## dorica

zaboravila sam napomenuti 
inaće na boćici pojede od 40 ml do 70 ml
a kad je na sisi poslije najviše 40 ml osim ako nije u opće cuclao onda kao da nije ni bio na sisi

----------


## NatasaM...

Po svemu sto si opisala dijete je naviknuto na bocicu: dobro je dojio nocu u polusnu, ali budan ne zna

Sad bi trebalo otkriti je li problem u tome sto je navikao (1) da mu brzo curi ili (2) imati nesto tvrdo na nepcu dok sisa

(1) se moze rijesiti korigiranjem davanja bocice ili upotrebom neceg drugog (npr. hranjenje uz pomoc sprice i prsta) za davanje mlijeka (vidi tekst: http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=238&Show=2396, na dnu je opisano hranjenj bocicom i vracanje na dojku)

Kod (2) znaju za pocetak pomocu sesirici: oni bebi daju osjecaj tvrdoce na nepcu, a beba je ipak na dojci i majka se (mozda) ne mora izdajati. Ovdje mama treba biti oprezna i pratiti je li beba uobicajeno kaki, jer se preko sesirica teze vuce i bebe znaju i ne izvuci ono masno mlijeko. Ako beba slabije kaki i dobija na tezini, majka bi se nakon podoja trebala izdojiti do kraja na toj dojci i dati to bebi.

----------


## kikic

Ja imam velike i dojim ležeći, pridržavam ciku obavezno prstima jer ako pustim sva ga poklopi. Sjedeći dojim jedino iz lijeve jer s desnom sve nakmjestim, iz desne nema šanse, trebalo bi mi još par ruku. Totalni SF mi je kad vidim da cure namjeste ciku i ne drže nego obgrle bebu...

----------


## kikic

htjedoh reći
s desnom sve nakmjestim  - s desnom rukom namjestim

----------


## grom

> *grom* otvorila sam linkove jedino ne mogu otvoriti filmiće - oćito ne podrzavam neki program


Za reprodukciju treba Flash Player: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Sad si me sjetila. Ja imam F veličinu od kad su pune mlijeka i u bolnici sam odmah primjetila da ležečki imam problem. Bradavica ode nekud i nikak bebi nemrem namjestit , pa sam dojila sjedečki i to tak da je V bila u amprdeklu i guza joj je bila meni iza leđa. Jedan dan me "sestra od dojenja" pitala zašto ne ležim, a ja - udavit ću dijete ležečki, uostalom nas dvije skup s cickama jedva stanemo na bolnički krevet (ja 1,84 i 90 kg, mala 54 i 3600g a cicke F)  :Laughing:  . Kad smo došli doma odma smo se izvježbali na ležečki na našem krevetu. Sad ima 3 mjeseca i tak smo izvježbani da dojimo i stoječki i hodajuči i u slingu i ležečki i sjedečki i... shvatila si.   :Grin:

----------


## dorica

*sandra-zvrk*  svaka čast

*NatasaM* imala si pravo 
kad spava super jede ali kad je budan onda mu ne paše i sav se napati
sad sam ga uspijela nahraniti iz cice u snu u 2 navrata po pola sata i više i eto mislim da smo uspijeli

položaj je sjedečki a on je meni na jastuku a i to na lijevoj sisi i s lijevom rukom držim dojku - palac odozgora a ostali prsti odozdola a drugom rukom masiram dojku da mlijeko ide 
jedimo mi je isto problem hraniti ga na desnoj sisi

----------


## NatasaM...

super sto ste uspjeli barem na jednoj i barem u polusnu

sad bi trebalo probavati vratiti ga pomalo na dojku i kad je budan

jesi li pogledala onaj tekst? na dnu je hranjenje bocicom.

bit je u tome da
- dok hranis dijete polozaj bude kao da ga dojis, uz svoju golu dojku, po mogucnosti da mu je obraz naslonjen na tvoju kozu
- da beba sirom otvori usta kad hvata bocu, tako da celjustima obuhvati i bazu dude, a ne samo bradavicu
- da ne naginjes previse bocu, nego da bude sto vise vodoravno, ali ipak da baza dude bude puna mlijeka
- da rupica na dudi bude sto manja

----------


## dorica

i da zaboravila sam napisati
za sad dobro kaki i piški a još mu ponekad ponudim i flašicu ali ne pojede skoro ništa 
da li to znaći da je dovoljno pojeo na sisi ili se umorio ? 
a desnu dojku moram tako i onako izdojiti

a teks ne mogu otvoriti jer mi nešto piše "warning" ako je to ovaj tekst http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=238&Show=2396

evo uspijela sam otvoriti ( zarez je bio na kraju)  :Smile:  

tekst je super

za sad još dobro funkcioniramo da ne uvodim špricu

i još nešto
od jućer poslije podne jede tako sa sise i malo na boćici
budi se svaka 3 sata kao da je na boćici jeo sad se samo nadam da nije   gladan

----------


## NatasaM...

ako dobro kaki (barem 3 pokakane pelene dnevno) i piski, onda jede dovoljno

----------


## dorica

jedna jaće puuna pelena i 2-3 puta samo malo
muće ga vjetrovi pa se svaki put malo pokaki   :Smile:

----------


## NatasaM...

onda djeluje dobro

----------


## dorica

bila nam je patronažna...
ponosna je na nas  :D  :D  :D 
gledala je kako mali cucla i uspijeli smo 
on vuće i guta  :D  :D  :D 

Hvala svima koji su bili uz nas podržavali nas i davali savijete

----------


## rossa

super :D . Vidis da ne postoje prevelike grudi (bar ne kad je dojenje u pitanju)

----------


## KayaR

Bravo :D

----------


## Sanela-Naja

dorice, :D 

inače, i ja sam imala problema - "sike" F..
u bolnici nam nije nikako išlo-  sestra je namjesti i dok stigne do vrata -već bi spala sa cice..
moja patronažna je predložila jednu pozu - da je vidjela dosta žena sa velikim cicama da tako doje..meni je savršeno pasalo za npr.desnu /nakon par mjeseci nisam mijenjala položaj po noći - a dojile smo obje sike   :Grin:  

dakle, legla bih na lijevi bok i malo se nagnula prema N, ona bi ležala na leđima -blago nakrenuta /stavila bih nešto  da je drži/ i onda bih joj dala *desnu* sisu koju bih još držala sa desnom rukom..znam da nije opisano u položajim aza dojenje ..ali,nama je savršeno pasalo /valjda takva građa/ i još pred kraj bih radila kompresije , a kako i sisa visi -sve bi pojela.
sa lijevom mi nije ovaj položaj bio tako ugodan- tu smo ležali najnormalnije na boku.

----------


## dorica

Evo samo da javim kako napredujemo!

Mali i sisu u mraku i letu može naći!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Danas se u autu plakao , jedva sam stigla
izvaditi sisu kad ju je brže bolje zgrabio i počeo cugati!
Flašicu s mlijekom slabo cuga a na dudu povraća!

*SISE SU ZAKON!*

----------


## kahna

Super  :D

----------


## grom

Ma super!  :Heart:

----------


## tropical

ajme odlično, ovo tek sad vidim i ja sam jedna sa velikima, kad se moj rodio i dosta dugo poslije toga- sisa je bila veća od njegove glave  :Laughing:  
sad je konačno njegova glava veća a i malo su se smanjile :D . kako god, u početku nam je isto trebalo da se naviknemo

----------


## bebelina

:Klap:   :Love:

----------


## babuska28

veliki pozdrav od još jedne "prsate"!
vi ste mi ovom temom vratile osmjeh na lice., i hvala vam na tome  :Smile: 
ja naime sad pokušavam prodojiti i nakon pustih muka smo napokon izbacili AD mlijeko i sad smo samo na mom(dojim i izdajam poslije pa mu i to dajem na bočicu s najmanjom rupom-u relaktaciji sam)...
sinček mi ima 2ipo mj, tek sad zna pravilno uhvatit bradavicu i muku mučimo sa položajem, mogu samo ležečki i mislila sam da sam luda jer me drukčije ne ide...
imam jedno jedino pitanje- kako da onda mi ležečki dojimo izvan kuće?!
da legnem na klupu u parkiću ili??  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
P.S.imam 1,56m visine i cice br 5-6, i to mekane, velike areole i majušne bradavice-ludilo kombinacija!

----------


## Mimah

Bravo, babuska!  :D 

Ne znam ti preporuciti pravu klupicu   :Wink:  , vjerujem da ce ti se iskusne u tom polju javiti. 

Vjerojatno bi bilo najbolje da pokusate nauciti dojiti u kolijevka polozaju (moja prsa isto nislu mala i zato ja uvijek, jos uvijek, pomazem curi tako da joj drzim dojku rukom, izmedju kaziprsta i srednjeg ulovim dojku i na taj joj je nacin 'smanjim'). Pokusaj...

----------


## Mimah

Mislila sam na iskusne u polju dojenja u lezecem polozaju i njihovo dojenje vani, ne na iskusne u lezanju po klupama.    :Laughing:

----------


## igralište

dorica, žao mi je što sam tek sada vidjela ovu temu, ali vidim da ste u međuvremenu dobili odličnu pomoć na forumu i da vam odlično ide sa sisanjem. Htjela sam samo reći da sam iste probleme imala i sama u početku dojenja, ali sam kao i vi bila odlučna u tome da ustrajem u dojenju. Ružno je reći, ali u početku me svaki put hvatala jeza kada sam čula onaj poznati poziv moje curice da je gladna, jer je to značilo isključivo dojenje u krevetu u spavaćoj sobi često i po 40 minuta u raznim neudobnim položajima, ukočenim leđima, utrnutim rukama i bolnim bradavicama. Curica je rasla i sve bolje nam je išlo: i ona i ja smo postajale sve spretnije i to je potrajalo do njenih 26 mjeseci kada je sama odustala od sisanja! Sa sike je prešla ravno na šalicu, čašu i tanjur, bočice smo preskočile. Danas je velika i zdrava skoro petogodišnjakinja!Sretno dorica i ostale!

----------


## babuska28

> Mislila sam na iskusne u polju dojenja u lezecem polozaju i njihovo dojenje vani, ne na iskusne u lezanju po klupama.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
meni je ipak najveća tragedija to šta sa ovolikim cicama imam malo mlijeka, a ko me god vidi kaže: kolike su ti, sigurno imaš puno mlijeka...za poludit!  :shock:

----------


## Mimah

Ma da, ljudi misle da ako imas velike grudi, puno mlijeka stane u njih, a cure s ne bujnim poprsjem sigurno ne mogu dojiti jer nema gdje stati  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Nadam se da ste na pravom putu da navucete mlijeko, ovdje ces naci podrsku i dobre savjete!

----------


## grom

> sinček mi ima 2ipo mj, tek sad zna pravilno uhvatit bradavicu i muku mučimo sa položajem, mogu samo ležečki i mislila sam da sam luda jer me drukčije ne ide...


Sve znam. I dan danas nam je najzgodnije ležeći. No, prilike su nas s vremenom prisilile da usavršimo i ostale položaje. Ovdje je jedan članak sa super opisima i slikama kako savladati kolijevku. Ja ti preporučam da pod dojku smotaš tetru (meni je trebao ručnik   :Laughing:  ) a svoju ruku podložiš običnim čvrstim jastucima ili pak jastukom za dojenje (a možeš iskoristiti i stolac/fotelju sa naslonom za ruke) tako da, u prvo vrijeme dok se ne uvježbaš, ne moraš brinuti o držanju dojke ili djeteta već samo o pravilnom hvatu. (meni su trebali tjedni i prakticirali smo samo kod kuće)
A imam osjećaj da je fama o veličini dojki i količini mlijeka široko rasprostranjena. Sestra nešeg pedijatra svaki put mojoj T objašnjava kako je to baš super jer ima puno za papati. A istina je da sam (dok je bila u intenzivnoj) izdajala po 5-10 ml i da mi je trebalo 3/4 sata da jedva navučem onih 20 ml koji su joj tada predstavljali obrok (ona je nedonošče).

----------


## dorica

> veliki pozdrav od još jedne "prsate"!
> vi ste mi ovom temom vratile osmjeh na lice., i hvala vam na tome 
> ja naime sad pokušavam prodojiti i nakon pustih muka smo napokon izbacili AD mlijeko i sad smo samo na mom(dojim i izdajam poslije pa mu i to dajem na bočicu s najmanjom rupom-u relaktaciji sam)...
> sinček mi ima 2ipo mj, tek sad zna pravilno uhvatit bradavicu i muku mučimo sa položajem, mogu samo ležečki i mislila sam da sam luda jer me drukčije ne ide...
> imam jedno jedino pitanje- kako da onda mi ležečki dojimo izvan kuće?!
> da legnem na klupu u parkiću ili??   
> P.S.imam 1,56m visine i cice br 5-6, i to mekane, velike areole i majušne bradavice-ludilo kombinacija!


 
he he 
to sam se i ja pitala
sad uhvati cicu i u zraku
kad nije gladan onda ne paše niti jedan položaj
ali baš doma viježbamo dojenje stoječki ali jedini mi je problem što mi treba dok ja sisurinu izvadim van
tako da kad dođe proljeće trbat će mi velikaaaa košulja ili marama  :Grin:

----------


## dorica

eh da imam jako ali jakooooo puno mlijeka  :Smile:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> he he 
> to sam se i ja pitala
> sad uhvati cicu i u zraku
> kad nije gladan onda ne paše niti jedan položaj
> ali baš doma viježbamo dojenje stoječki ali jedini mi je problem što mi treba dok ja sisurinu izvadim van
> tako da kad dođe proljeće trbat će mi velikaaaa košulja ili marama


... a tek kad počenm prtljati sa potkošuljom dole, grudnjak dole, maica gore a V. već nervozna. Tak je ljepo doma, ne nosim cicntrger i za čas namjestim, ali vani mi je za pop.. No sad ju sve manje i manje nosim u slingu i više u mt pa ju ni ne dojim u nosiljci. Ljepo sjednem u kafić  pijuckam kavu i dam djetetu "flašicu" bez srama.

----------


## dorica

> ... a tek kad počenm prtljati sa potkošuljom dole, grudnjak dole, maica gore a V. već nervozna. Tak je ljepo doma, ne nosim cicntrger i za čas namjestim, ali vani mi je za pop.. No sad ju sve manje i manje nosim u slingu i više u mt pa ju ni ne dojim u nosiljci. Ljepo sjednem u kafić pijuckam kavu i dam djetetu "flašicu" bez srama.


 
moramo se onda naći na kavi, ja žudim da s nekim bez kompleksa popijem kavu  :Smile: 

a zanima me kakve potkušulje imate? jel one što se skida naramenica ? 
baš sam i to pokušala, ne mogu ja cicu izvaditi van 
zateže me sa svih strana cice.
dovoljno mi je što grudnjak spuštam dole ali mi se bez potkušulje hlade leđa a već me dovoljno bole

----------


## babuska28

ja imam obične potkošulje sa elastinom i tankim bretelicama  :Smile: .
jako praktično! i ispod grudnjak za dojilje
samo imam posli problema dok cicku vratim unutra.

----------


## babuska28

a imaš i kupit  potkošulje koje imaju bretelice na regulaciju kao kod grudnjaka, tako ih rastegneš i stalno držiš ispod grudnjaka.

a možeš i body nekakav ako možeš ciku izvuči van iz košarice-isto su leđa pokrivena, za zimu super, a još te malo i u struku stegne  :Smile:

----------


## KayaR

Ja sam zavrsila ukocena nakon nocnog dojenja i golih ledja stalno.
Potkosulje s elasticnim bretelama mi takodje nisu bile resenje jer me zatezu kada pokusam izvaditi susi van.
To sam resila tako sto obucem potkosulju a bletele ostavim da vise sa strane,onda samo smaknem potkosulju i ledja ostanu na toplom,preporodila sam se.
No,to mi je resenje samo za po kuci po noci,za po vani nemam resenje.Potkosulju ne nosim jer mi je i dalje stalno vruce,pa kada negde sikimo vani ne ginu mi gola ledja i skembe "na izvol'te".....

----------


## babuska28

vidim da osim sa golemim cikama, svi muku mučimo i sa golemim škembama, hihihi

----------


## KayaR

Hihihi :Laughing:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rossa

> Ja sam zavrsila ukocena nakon nocnog dojenja i golih ledja stalno.
> Potkosulje s elasticnim bretelama mi takodje nisu bile resenje jer me zatezu kada pokusam izvaditi susi van.
> To sam resila tako sto obucem potkosulju a bletele ostavim da vise sa strane,onda samo smaknem potkosulju i ledja ostanu na toplom,preporodila sam se.
> No,to mi je resenje samo za po kuci po noci,za po vani nemam resenje.Potkosulju ne nosim jer mi je i dalje stalno vruce,pa kada negde sikimo vani ne ginu mi gola ledja i skembe "na izvol'te".....


ja sam problem hladnih leđa kod noćnog dojenja riješila tako da sam uzela običnu majicu kratkih rukava, vodoravno prerezala od jednog do drugog pazduha i izbacila cice van.
preko toga pidjama i fino toplo.
ne znak kako mi to nije palo na pamet prošle zime kad sam po cijele noći dojila.
sad mi čak i nije problem z ovaj 1 ili 2 puta. ali bar znam za sljedeću bebušku

----------


## dorica

> vidim da osim sa golemim cikama, svi muku mučimo i sa golemim škembama, hihihi


 :Laughing: 
opet mi je drago da nisam jedina 
mustili su me preko reda kao trudnicu  :Embarassed:

----------


## grom

A ja mislila da sam jedina koju po noći zebe za bubrege a po danu za škembiće  :Smile:

----------


## tropical

nema s tim drugim problema, ali ja uvijek i oduvijek dojim takod a mu kroz vratni otvor majice izvadim dojku. jest da ispaden cijela van i nije da se ne vidi, ali nam je tako najlakše a bubrezi ne stradavaju. jedino što me znaju zezati da nosim zavodničke dekoltee jelte. ilitiga sise na izvolte. što i jesu- na izvolte za lovru. :Grin:

----------


## dorica

*tropical* ja sam si tako sve majice rastegnula pa mi se sad i grudnjak vidi  :Laughing: 
a mama me uredno pere kako mi sise ispadaju van 
svekrva me svaki dan pita imam li mlijeka pa sam joj jednom odgovorila " da , trebate ? "  :Grin:

----------


## tropical

hahahaha! odličan odgovor.  :Smile:

----------


## eki3

ja nisam htjela otvarati ovu temu jer sam mislila da nece biti nikog da me razumije :Laughing: 

od kad imam curku jos teze mi pada to sto mi je gotovo nemoguce dojiti gdje god i kad god jer nas zeza i veliki LD,pa osim sto visi i prsce na sve strane ona se zagrcava,sad manje,ali na pocetku nista osim lezeceg nije dolazilo u obzir.
sve mi je poznato i izmisljanje polozaja i kad nismo doma lovljenje i namjestanje cica za papanje i natrag u grudnjak ,muke po trazenju grudnjaka pa i odjece-mislim da zasluzujemo svoj kruzok na forumu :Cool: 

moze i koje tehnicko pitanje,sorry sta se ubacujem
gdje i kakav grudnjak 
jel vas bole ledja(sve mame oko mene se zale da ih bole kriza samo ja umirem od bolova izmedju lopatica)

----------


## dorica

*eki3* znam kako je to i kad bole leđa i između lopatica 
grdnjak sam kupila još u trudnoći od *Anite* ( 400 kn) jedan malo manji i jedan veći tako da ih samo rastegnem prema dole a nedugo sam uzela grudnjak za dojene u *Muleru* za 67 kn pamučni je ali nije to to(nema nekih brojeva) pa ga nosim samo za po doma

----------


## grom

Da samo leđa... A rupe u ramenima :Rolling Eyes: 
Dojeći grudnjaci "za van" su iz Anite, "za po doma" iz Mullera.
Super nedojećih  za velika prsa ima u Felini u Kaptol centru. A kako ću uskoro na posao :Sad: , javim i cijene kad saznam...

----------


## eki3

grudnjaci iz mullera su super jer su pamucni i povoljni, nema bas brojeva da,najvece kosarice D,al sam kupila jednom i sad ga imam za po doma.
dojece sam narucivala iz otta,nisam se bas usrecila,uvijek sam nesto prepravljala po njima.
u triumfu sam kupila jedan ne dojeci kad sam mislila da cu ic raditi poslije porodiljnog,on mi je kad moram licit na nesto,a ako s njim dojim uh to je problem jer je cvrst(al kad ga imam ledja me manje bole). i naravno da sam ga masno platila :Mad: 
*rossa* super mi je ideja sa prerezanom majicom.kod nas jos naravno nema bas odjece za dojenje.ja sam koristila i pamucni pojas koji sam uzela u trudnoci da mi trbuh ne viri izmedju majci i hlaca.
zaboravila sam napisat da sam na pocetku dojenja oba puta imala kraste na laktovima od namjestanja,a cijelo dojenje moram pridrzavat cicu kako jednom tako i drugom sad.
*tropical* vidla sam na rr kak vi cicate,meni bi bilo super da tak mozemo,al mi tako ne bi mogli ni zbog vodoskoka :Laughing: 
*dorica* mogu ti ukrasti potpis,super je

najbitnije da mi svi uspjesno cicamo :Love:

----------


## babuska28

> zaboravila sam napisat da sam na pocetku dojenja oba puta imala kraste na laktovima od namjestanja,a cijelo dojenje moram pridrzavat cicu kako jednom tako i drugom sad.


ajme divote, hvala! ja sam mislila da samnom nešto nije u redu...jer meni su laktovi ko slonovska koljena (koja usporedba, hihihi)

----------


## dorica

> *dorica* mogu ti ukrasti potpis,super je
> 
> najbitnije da mi svi uspjesno cicamo


Naravno  :Smile: 

ja isto imam jedan grudnjak od triunfa ako želim izgledati da mi cice nisu do pupka  :Laughing:  i stvarno nije jeftin
trebali bi biti sezonski popusti za nas cicate  :Laughing:

----------


## rossa

ideju za prerezanu majicu sam ukrala od nekog ovdje na forumu, na sjećam se više od koga, ali savršeno je za po doma
ja sam nažalost ovisnik o Aniti . i prije trudnoće sam imala samo njihove grudnjake, a sad s dojenjem nastvljamo tradiciju.
za po vani imama 2 njihova dojeća, a za po doma isto Anitine ali stare rasklapane
kad sam dala 800 kn za 2 grudnjaka skor me srce strefilo (2 ista jer samo tak postoji s I košaricama), ali se nadam da će potrajati i za buduću trudnoću jer su stvarno kvalitetni

----------


## Vedranaa

Imam slican problem, molim sa pomoc  :Smile:  Prvo mi je dijete i slabo se snalazim
grudi 7, pocnem panicariti kad trebam dojiti jel nikako da krene

hvala

----------


## Vedranaa

gdje ih kupujes?

----------


## Vedranaa

svidja mi se ideja jako prakticno :Smile: )

----------


## Vedranaa

jako dobra ideja ,prijeci cu i ja na tako nesto



> ideju za prerezanu majicu sam ukrala od nekog ovdje na forumu, na sjećam se više od koga, ali savršeno je za po doma
> ja sam nažalost ovisnik o Aniti . i prije trudnoće sam imala samo njihove grudnjake, a sad s dojenjem nastvljamo tradiciju.
> za po vani imama 2 njihova dojeća, a za po doma isto Anitine ali stare rasklapane
> kad sam dala 800 kn za 2 grudnjaka skor me srce strefilo (2 ista jer samo tak postoji s I košaricama), ali se nadam da će potrajati i za buduću trudnoću jer su stvarno kvalitetni

----------


## Vedranaa

ola trebala bi mi Vasa pomoc, dali je mogu komunicirati preko maila??

----------


## BusyBee

Vedranaa, možeš na dojenje@roda.hr
Ali puno brže ćeš savjet dobiti ako nazoveš SOS telefon.

----------

